# Best lookin vapes ever



## Stroodlepuff (9/2/15)

Got an email from good old China this morning with these.

The look pretty awesome - what do you think 

PS I'm kidding - they did make me laugh though

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Gizmo (9/2/15)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Philip Dunkley (9/2/15)

Hahaha, I'll take 2!! Must launch these on my videos, people need to know!!!
LOL

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Riddle (9/2/15)

I would love the wolf 1. To vape while chilling at home.


----------



## Gizmo (9/2/15)

Riddle said:


> I would love the wolf 1. To vape while chilling at home.



You serious?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (9/2/15)

Bwahahahahahahaha


----------



## Riddle (9/2/15)

Gizmo said:


> You serious?


Well not an everyday vape lol. More of a novelty.


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (9/2/15)

Lol, wonder where the juice and battery go

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Andre (9/2/15)

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Lol, wonder where the juice and battery go


You lift up the tail

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (9/2/15)

Lol, nice one @Andre

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (12/2/15)

Thanks to the OP, you have left me scarred mentally as to which way these particular mods can go 

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (12/2/15)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 9


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (13/2/15)

Wtf ! How do i unlike what i just liked.? 

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (13/2/15)

Dude i just liked.a.reference.to.Arnie......
Oh.. Never mind.

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !


----------



## reijnier (16/6/15)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Got an email from good old China this morning with these.
> 
> The look pretty awesome - what do you think
> 
> ...


Sorry to bother you like this but my mvp3 is acting up again same as the one you replaced is this a known issue and is there a way to solve this I think its the short circuit protect that keeps it shut down I tried to phone yesterday but there was no answer


----------



## Marzuq (16/6/15)

Well at least you not vaping through the 'tail'

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## reijnier (16/6/15)

[QUOTEI"Marzuq, post: 234629, member: 330"]Well at least you not vaping thrut the 'tail'[/QUOTE]
Sorry I dont understand


----------



## Puff&Pass (16/6/15)

That to me looks like a Istick in a wolf/bear shell...might just be me


----------



## Willyza (17/6/15)

dont know about the wolf, but the Bear could sell well in Russia

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## CloudSurfer (17/6/15)

Think both would serve as a great conversation piece. Gotta be the craziest mod I've seen


----------

